# Good vacuum cleaner for pet hair?



## woky (12 mo ago)

I hope I'm in the right section.
There must be someone here who can give me an alternative tip as to which vacuum cleaner really helps against animal hair. The one I'm currently using just can't get the carpets really clean.
I've read some really good reviews about this model Dyson V7 Animal | ▤ Full Specifications & Reviews but I want to ask someone who used this model or similar one before purchasing it.
Can you maybe recommend me good vacuum cleaners that get dog hair out of carpets? Preferably without a bag?


----------



## Dohyde34 (May 23, 2021)

I'm curious as well.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

woky said:


> The one I'm currently using just can't get the carpets really clean.


My carpet cleaner does an outstanding job. She's about 5'1" blond, very fit and cuter than a basket full of kittens.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

We've used a Dyson Animal for years with good results


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Do a search. I'm sure there's an extensive thread on this.


----------



## Southern skies (May 16, 2019)

I just bought a dyson Animal 2 Ball for bare floor. It is a Beast works great


----------



## Zhizhastok (9 mo ago)

Hey! Yes, you are in the right section. I also use a Dyson vacuum, and I can say that it is worth the money. This is a very common problem for pet owners. It was very difficult for me to find a good vacuum cleaner to fully help me clean my pet's hair from the carpets. I have a Persian cat, and it is so fluffy. It has white hair, and the whole house was full of cat hair. Besides bothering me to have a house full of cat hair, my cat choked itself because of the hairballs in our house. I got a vacuum cleaner from Dyson, which is high quality, and it helped me get rid of all the hair in the house, and it helped my cat not choke itself. Also, I put into practice the solutions from cleverpetowners.com and also helped my cat a lot.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

I just bought a Bissell Crosswave X7. I like it a lot except for small jobs. If you use for 5 minutes or 45 minutes it still takes about 15 minutes to clean and reset. Mind this uses a liquid so you have to wash out two tanks (clean water and dirty) and re-assemble t. So, for just scattered clumps I go back to my 10 yr old Dyson. However, when I use the Bissel the floor really shines.


----------

